# *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ***** With PICS



## RoseyPosey (Sep 22, 2008)

For my birthday i spent WAY to much money on MAC! yippppeee!
i was too excited to wait to take pics, but i will tonight

*Top small pics are clickable*!!! sorry!!!!! 

Pigments:
Attachment 6797
TOP L-R: Megarich, pink bronze, mauvement
BOTTOM L-R: Melon, Old Gold, Golden Olive


Eyeshadows:
Attachment 6798
TOP L-R: Woodwinked, juxt, shimmermoss, newly minted, chrome yellow
Bottom L-R: Shroom, dreammaker, honeylust, bold&brazen, antiqued

Attachment 6799

Attachment 6800

Attachment 6801



Brushes: 







Blushes and MSF




MSF in med/natural and shimmer
bushes: dainty, nuance (mineralized)


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

Wowzers!  Nice, you got a lot of great staples.  I have been wearing Woodwinked a ton since I got it a few weeks ago.  And yay for the 217 brush!!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

Holy crap! You must've spent well over $500! Nice haulage


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

i hope you enjoy your haul. have fun with all your goodies.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

Thanks ladies! it was really my first major MAC purchase (other than a lipstick, l/g, and SF powder) so i was so excited.

and yes, 600 bucks, but it was all birthday gift cards and money i said i would be spending on MAC


and like i said, pics to come tonight.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

Can't wait for the pix! LOVE everything you got!!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

Wow! Happy Birthday to you, huh!?! Amazing haul - enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

Thanks ladies! i cannot wait to get home to take pics!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 22, 2008)

pics added


----------



## nikki (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow!!!  Nice haul!!!!!


----------



## neonbright (Sep 22, 2008)

Haul girl haul!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 22, 2008)

Great haul and happy birthday!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks ladies, and thank you for the birthday wishes. it was my 21st. =]]


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great Birthday Gift!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Great haul... you will love MSF blushes.


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow great haul.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice piggies


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 23, 2008)

awesome haul! enjoy it all!


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Fab haul


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 23, 2008)

Awsome haul, Iam so jelous of the pigments.


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

not clickable


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 2, 2008)

enjoy it all


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fellowjk* 

 
_not clickable_

 
I can click on the little pictures? Not having any issues


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 5, 2008)

you go girl! enjoy!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Amazing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 5, 2008)

Wowza. Happy 21st girl!  l so want the whole top row of shadows!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW ladies, thanks so much! i have been LOVING them all. i depotted all the shadows and put them in my Coastal Scents 15 pallettes which are just lovely. 

And i pressed allt he pigments, mauvement was a disaster and totally changed colors but its cool! 

Ive been MIA for a bit with moving and all so i didnt even realize people were still commenting on it! Thanks girls!!!


----------



## addict (Oct 11, 2008)

great haul!
nuance looks great!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 11, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 13, 2008)

nice hauls you got right there...

i'm new to this whole MAC-aholic stuff... 
but actually,, those brushes you got (#187, #217, #239, #266?? or #263) are the only MAC brushes I have... what a coincidence... ?? lol ^____^


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well done!! Woodwinked is one of my faves


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: *****embarassingly HUGE haul!!!!!! ******

Wow, that is huge!  Enjoy!


----------



## cindycs (Dec 16, 2009)

i recently got pink bronze pigment too, its beautiful!


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 17, 2009)

impressive haul enjoy


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy birthday do you! Presents from yourself are usually the best lol!


----------

